# Center channel single speaker



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

I'm looking to build a center channel speaker using one driver.
Frequency coverage 200Hz to 4000Hz. (human voice)



I've considered Faital Pro 3 FE20

and the Galaxy Audio NEOLITE S5N-8

and the Bohlander Graebener NEO 10 Planar

Does anyone have any experience with either of those three drivers?

Any suggestions about building a center channel speaker?


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

ISLAND1000 said:


> I'm looking to build a center channel speaker using one driver.
> Frequency coverage 200Hz to 4000Hz. (human voice)
> 
> I've considered Faital Pro 3 FE20
> ...


I don't know much about those three drivers. I think with a decent full range driver you can easily accomplish your goals and exceed that FR range too.

For design considerations, you'll want to stick to a single driver or you will risk and have to deal with lobing in the polar response of the speaker. With a single driver you will also be fairly limited in sensitivity, so keep that in mind. Should just be a bump in level on your AVR to fix that though. I would also highly recommend designing a contour filter for the speaker to account for baffle step, even for a single driver speaker.


----------

